# clutcg adjustment



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

My 92 b13 has a 4 speed stick I was wondering if the cable can be adjusted it seems I have to push the peddle further to the floor to engage the clutch.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I assume you have a mechanical clutch pedal setup. If so, here's the procedure for adjustment:


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

rogoman said:


> I assume you have a mechanical clutch pedal setup. If so, here's the procedure for adjustment:


under the hood I assume? thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

tom434 said:


> under the hood I assume? thanks


If you can't access the clutch lever from under the hood, then you'll have to access the adjustment by jacking the front of the car up.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

rogoman said:


> If you can't access the clutch lever from under the hood, then you'll have to access the adjustment by jacking the front of the car up.


 that's no problem well I hope that's all it is needing adjustment.


----------

